# How to sell milk



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

I have noticed that a few of you actually sell milk. I was wondering how you go about doing that. I read that you have to have your facilities certified. Did any of you do this, or is it an "under the table" type thing . I just wanted to see how you do it. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Each state has thier own set rules/laws on this, in Oregon raw goat milk sales are legal on the farm (as long as you have less than 9 producing does). You only need a producer-distributor license if your going to sell off the farm.

You can check for your state laws here http://www.realmilk.com/milk-laws-1.html


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Then find someone on the forum that lives in your state and find out the 'real' rules you have to go by  Vicki


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Then find someone on the forum that lives in your state and find out the 'real' rules you have to go by  Vicki


 will do!!! My uncle has decided that we need to start a dairy. We actually use to be milk haulers, so my dad, grandfather, and uncle know a lot about cow milk, but I don't want to do it commercially. Just on a little scale if someone wants it, they can come to my house and buy some. Kind of like how we sell eggs. We will see, Indiana loves their rules, so I will see what I can do. Thanks so much!!


----------

